# Stratosphere cases?



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

My wife just got a Stratosphere and she loves it but wants a case. I have a TPU case on my DX and I love it. I know they make TPU cases for sliders but I can't find one for the Strat. At this point I'd like anything that is thicker than silicone but NOT a hard case. I hate hard cases because the little tabs always break or they scratch the phone up. Holsters and pouches are a no-go also.

So does anyone know of any cases that meet that? TPU, rubber, thick silicone, etc?


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

Strat has pretty minimal case support due to how young it is. I use Google Shopping to find cases for this phone let alone the best deals. Not all that much out there yet.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

I did notice that VZW's site lists a case that they describe as silicone gel. That might be what I'm looking for. I'll have to see if they have it in stock around here so I can see it before buying it.


----------



## Dalladubb (Oct 6, 2011)

It's a rubber case essentially so it'll absorb some shock.


----------

